# A lid for glass aquarium.



## Downloader82

I have a glass aquarium around 36"by12"x16" I want to use it as a viv so want to build a mesh lid for(it currently has none). Does anyone have any plans for a reptile safe lid? I'm drawing a blank on how to do it (my DIY skills are still in their infancy)


----------



## ch4ncy

theres a couple of sites that do lids that size with mesh and sliding glass panels plus holes for light fittings. building 1 would be far cheaper but depending on the animal you plan on keeping you may want to get something you can secure tightly and just remove a section, secure using aquarium safe silicone or good old gaffer tape. couple of sites below:

Dog Kennels, Rabbit Hutches, Dog Cages, Dog Houses, Fish Tanks | Reptile Vivariums & Terrariums | Pet Shop.

Vivarium Lids


----------



## Downloader82

Cheers for the links. I actually bought one of the mesh/glass sliding tops but it seems to be a slightly odd size and I had to return it!! :sad:

I was discussing it with my wee sister last night and had an epiphany I think I've cracked it! (not the tank ho ho)


----------



## rybuzz

that actually made me laugh :lol2:


----------



## GlasgowGecko

Glass aquariums tend to have a small shelf that runs around the rim (or mostly along the two length) which is generally used to sit condensation trays on. You can build a simple frame that will sit onto this ledge from 2in x 1in and staple your mesh to that. Its very simple.

Andy


----------



## Downloader82

This one doesn't have the ledges but I've got one with them. I hadn't thought of that. Cheers


----------



## slimkim67

ebay sells it but the one i was lookin at i think may be thin like the exo terra tops.. still fine though if you make a wooden frame to fit.


----------



## michaelc92

thank you ch4ncy

that has saved me a lot of money :2thumb: ,
i was going to order one from the states until i saw this thread,
i have just bought a 15 gallon long (24x12x12) and couldn't find a screen for it,


----------



## spudsgirl

We used a sheet of perspex hun and cut to size used one half to fit any light fittings and the other slid out so we could get in to clean and feed ect. We drilled holes in the lid for ventilation not to big so food couldnt escape/that tank now houses our beardie its approx 4ft long and 2ft high perfect for the lazy git.:2thumb:


----------



## Meko

spudsgirl said:


> We used a sheet of perspex hun and cut to size used one half to fit any light fittings and the other slid out so we could get in to clean and feed ect. We drilled holes in the lid for ventilation not to big so food couldnt escape/that tank now houses our beardie its approx 4ft long and 2ft high perfect for the lazy git.:2thumb:


he's probably sorted it it in the 17 months since he started the thread


----------



## NaomiR

Meko said:


> he's probably sorted it it in the 17 months since he started the thread


if he's slow like me it's probably still a work in progress :lol2:


----------

